# Bluescreen; BAD_POOL_HEADER



## ronello (17. November 2010)

Hallo,
bekomme in letzter Zeit des öfteren Bluescreens(manchmal ca. alle 4 Tage, manchmal zwei mal am Tag)
Die sind immer identisch und sehen in etwa wie folgt aus: http://www.administrator.de/images/articles/7d8226e6363bc2493ec4c24370e75a1a.jpg
(Die technischen Informationen dürften wohl nicht übereinstimmen aber der Rest ist identisch)

Meine Daten:
intel core i5-650 3,2 GHz
nvidia geforce gt320
6gb ram
win7 64-bit

der debugger spuckt das aus(screen):
http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/2190/badpoolheader1.png
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/1006/badpoolheader2.png

Paar screens mit CPU-Z:
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/3291/cpug.png
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/1228/mainboard.png
http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/5966/memoryl.png
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7324/spdt.png
http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/8307/graphicsw.png

Memtest habe ich noch nicht ausgeführt, da ich nicht ganz weiss wie dies Funktioniert  ..wäre nett wenn mir das jemand näher erklären könnte 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. November 2010)

ronello schrieb:


> Die sind immer identisch und sehen in etwa wie folgt aus:



D.h., dass die Stopfehler variieren? Oder ist es immer der gleiche Stopfehler?

Sind das 2x2GB + 2x1 GB RAM? Vom gleichen Hersteller?



ronello schrieb:


> Memtest habe ich noch nicht ausgeführt, da ich nicht ganz weiss wie dies Funktioniert  ..wäre nett wenn mir das jemand näher erklären könnte



Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool Aktuellste Version für USB-Stick (USB Key) downloaden, entpacken, USB Stick anschließen und entpackte Datei starten. Vom Programm wirst du dann aufgefordert, den USB-Stick auszuwählen. Danach wird Memtest auf den Stick eingerichtet. Stick im PC stecken lassen, PC neu starten, den USB Stick (USB HDD) als Boot Gerät auswählen. Memtest startet dann von allein und beginnt mit dem Prüfvorgang. Prüfvorgen ca. 2-4 Std. laufen lassen.


----------



## ronello (18. November 2010)

Die Fehlermeldung ist immer die selbe.

Das sind 4 Riegel. Der PC ist von Packard Bell; alles Originalteile; ca.5Monate alt.
Heute hab ich gesehn, dass das Netzteil nur 250W hat. Kann es daran liegen?

Wie kann ich den Stick als Boot Gerät auswählen?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. November 2010)

Den Stick kannst du auswählen, in dem du entweder im Bios den USB Stick als "1st Boot Device" einstellst (dauerhafte Einstellung - der Stick bleibt so lange erstes Boot-Gerät, bis du das im Bios wieder änderst), oder direkt im Post-Screen den Hot-Key für die Boot-Geräte Auswahl drückst (einmalige Einstellung für diesen einen Bootvorgang). Welche Taste das bei deinem Board ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wird aber im Post-Screen kurz eingeblendet, oder ist im Motherboard Handbuch beschrieben. I.d.R. ist dies die F8 oder F12 Taste.

Ein zu schwaches Netzteil wäre denkbar, jedoch würde der PC in diesem Fall eher sofort ausgehen und vor allem auch nicht immer den gleichen Stopfehler anzeigen.

Dieser (Bad Pool Header) tritt für gewöhnlich bei defekten/fehlerhaften Gerätetreibern auf.
In deinem Fall (Bugcheck 0x19_20) ist die "Pool block header" Größe defekt. Dies wäre ein weiterer Hinweis auf ein Treiberproblem.
In der Auswertung wird als Fehlerursache der Treiber "ndisuio.sys" angegeben. Dieser (windowseigene-) Systemtreiber ist generell für die Ansteuerung von drahtlosgeräten (Bluetooth, WLan, etc) zuständig.

Hast du irgendwelche drahtlos-Geräte im Einsatz? Wenn ja, welche.

Alle Updates für Win7 sind installiert? Welche Firewall- Antivirensoftware hast du im Einsatz?


----------



## ronello (19. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung. Memtest hat nichts zu beanstanden..keine errors nach 2 Durchläufen(knapp 2Std.)http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/8100/memtest.jpg
Win 7 ist auf dem neusten Stand und ich benutze AVG 2011.
Ich empfange über USB-Adapter Wlan vom Router. Das Teil heisst SAGEM Wi-Fi 11g USB Adapter. Hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. November 2010)

Die aktuellsten (Win7) Treiber von dem SAGEM Adapter sind installiert?

Beim nächsten Bluescreen lade bitte die Minidump hoch, die zum Bluescreen geschrieben wird.


----------



## ronello (20. November 2010)

Ich demke mal, dass der Treiber relativ aktuell ist. Ich habe heute etwas gegoogelt aber keinen(kaum) Treiber für Sagem XG760N USB WiFi Adapter gefunden; glaube das Unternehmen gibt es nicht mehr.
Sobald ich einen Bluescreen bekomme lade ich sie hoch..ist aber zum Glück nicht so häufig 
Dieses Problem ist echt komisch. Die ersten paar Male kam dieser Fehler beim zocken..dann auch während der normalen Internet-Nutzung.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. November 2010)

Ok, dann warten wir denn nächsten Bluescreen ab.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ronello,

die drei Minidumps, die du mir geschickt hast, haben alle folgende Treiber als Ursache:

"ndisuio.sys"

Wie ist es, wenn du AVG deinstallierst, bleiben die Abstürze?


----------



## ronello (26. Dezember 2010)

Ok dann versuch ich das. Welches Anti-Viren Programm kannst du mir empfehlen?


----------



## simpel1970 (27. Dezember 2010)

Zum testen würden die Microsoft Essentials vollkommen genügen: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## ronello (29. Dezember 2010)

Heute beim zocken hatte ich wieder einen BS. Habe AVG deinstaliert und Norton geholt. Den Link zur minidump schick ich dir per PN.
Soll ich mal meinen WLAN stick rauswerfen und über Kabel surfen?


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Dezember 2010)

Den BS hattest du bevor du AVG deinstalliert hast?


----------



## ronello (30. Dezember 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Den BS hattest du bevor du AVG deinstalliert hast?


Nein. Der kam als ich schon Norton hatte.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Dezember 2010)

ronello schrieb:


> Soll ich mal meinen WLAN stick rauswerfen und über Kabel surfen?



Probiere das aus.

Wenn das auch keine Besserung bringt, installiere die aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber: http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/mainboards/intel-chipsatztreiber/



> SAGEM Wi-Fi 11g USB Adapter



Steht auf der Rückseite des USB Adapters eine bestimmte Kennung / Seriennummer (z.B. WL167G)?


----------



## ronello (31. Dezember 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Steht auf der Rückseite des USB Adapters eine bestimmte Kennung / Seriennummer (z.B. WL167G)?



SAGEM IEEE 802.11b/g WLAN USB2.0
FCC ID: M4Y-XG760A
MODEL: XG-760N
P/N: 189108990
S/N: XG76N62NE001230
MAC: 0060B3F97D3C


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Januar 2011)

Hi ronello, ich war ein paar Tage im Urlaub. Wie siehts aktuell aus?
Hast du den aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber schon ausprobiert?

http://support.sagemcom.com/site/driver/Driver_XG760A.zip
Hier gibt es den aktuellsten Treiber für den Sagem Adapter


----------



## ronello (6. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Link!! Hast dich aber bei dem Modell vertan(habe ich auch zuerst^^). Das ist mein Modell: SAGEM Support Center

Hab den Treiber runtergeladen. Was soll ich jetzt damit tun? Ich hab unter C:\Program Files (x86)\ folgenden Ordner gefunden: http://rapidshare.com/files/441114092/SAGEM_Wi-Fi_11g_USB_adapter_LAN_Utility.zip
Soll ich die Dateien ersetzten?


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Januar 2011)

Den runtergeladenen Treiber (Zip-Archiv) entpacken. 

In den Ordnern sind die Treiberdateien enthalten. Über den Gerätemanager (Eintrag des USB WLAN Sticks) -> Treiber aktualisieren und die entpackten Dateien auswählen.


----------



## ronello (10. Januar 2011)

Ok, habe aktualisiert..mal sehen ob es noch einen BS geben wird.
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Januar 2011)

Gern geschehen.

Ich drücke schon mal die Daumen, dass die aktuelleren Treiber hilfreich sind.


----------

